# Waldo Costume!



## BillBraski (Sep 30, 2009)

The funny thing is I was in a costume contest and we had a zombie wheres waldo! Don't have any pics but he was lacking a couple of details I would of added to the costume and here is how I critiqued him

1. tatter the sweater and beanie cap to give it a decayed appearance. Tattered and blood stained pants would be good as well. Shred the bottoms and matching striped red and white socks would be killer.
2. zombie makeup needed some more detail. I would of applied old scars under the makeup with latex. Add some blue veins and blood drench around the mouth and splatters around the neck of the sweater.
3. prop ideas would be the cane and I would get an intestine prop to act like your gnawling on.


----------



## ChAvEs (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Bill!

thsoe are some good points for me to keep in mind while getting ready...

....although i dont think i will be able to go all out Zombie on this due to the lack of time i will have to get ready..

..im going to def tatter up my shirt/hat/jeans...i was also thinking about cracking one of the lens' on the glasses to jsu gie it and extra touch...im going for some scar action on my face/hands..

hopefully everything will turn out as i picture it in my head!

BTW anyone have any ideas on homemade scaring?


----------



## Bilso (Oct 7, 2009)

liquid latex is the way forward for scars, it's fairly cheap and looks awesome. otherwise i have no ideas.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

My boss dressed up as him last year..was halarious..reminded one of when they were young..


----------



## Z0mbie (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't say no to Zombies  ... but to make the effect stronger, you might come as a group: someone dresses up as Wenda, another one as Odlaw, and Wizard Whitebeard and Woof.

Else it might be hard figuring out who you are supposed to represent.

But a cool idea


----------

